# Virtual Camera doesn't start? - Linux Mint



## trallaren (Mar 29, 2021)

Hello!

My problem is that I cant make Virtual Camera start in OBS (Linux Mint) - (I'm a happy linux newbie.)

I installed in terminal using the commands found on OBS linux page:
sudo apt install ffmpeg
sudo apt install v4l2loopback-dkms
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:obsproject/obs-studio
sudo apt update
sudo apt install obs-studio
It all looked good, and when I started OBS the 'Start Virtual Camera' was visible.
When i pushed the 'Start Virtual Camera' , a authentication screen showed up, asking me to Authenticate as super user. I entered correct password, but then nothing happened. Is there something i missed? Are there any more settings that should be done?

I've tried to use V4L2 test bench, but since virtual camera is not starting, it is not visible there.

Im attaching log file, screen shot, output of v4l2-ctl. Hopefully useful for you.


			https://obsproject.com/logs/IEykjv14Js1dEImf
		


Thank you for all your work with this VERY nice program.
/trallaren


----------



## Giles (Apr 3, 2021)

I am having the same issue as well in Mint, using Droidcam USB or WiFi link works into OBS, but Virt Cam will not start, is this a video codec issue with v4l2loopback? any suggestions welcome. 
I have tried v4l2loopback-d instead of dkms, but no luck, weird the cam shows up and is working but the Virt Cam is not recognising it. This issue was in v25 too, still no joy.


----------



## metal4people (Apr 5, 2021)

The same here on Ubuntu 20.04.


----------



## metal4people (Apr 5, 2021)

I dig a bit and found that in my case it is because of the next errors:

From OBS: 

```
modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'v4l2loopback': Operation not permitted
```


```
$dmesg -c
Lockdown: modprobe: unsigned module loading is restricted; see man kernel_lockdown.7
```


----------



## metal4people (Apr 6, 2021)

The issue was because v4l2loopback is unsigned and secure boot was turned on.
Solved by disabling secure boot on ubuntu 20.04.


----------

